# Making My Candy Sour



## elovescookies (Jun 7, 2017)

If I am using the Lorann Hard Candy Recipe for 1lb of candy as follows:

2 cups of granulated sugar

2/3 cup of light corn syrup

3/4 cup of water

1 dram of flavoring

I have tried 3 test batches and one control batch with NO citric acid

Batch A - 1/2 ts of citric acid (this yielded candy with no sour flavor, slightly enhanced the flavor)

Batch B - 1 ts of citric acid (this yielded candy with a VERY SLIGHT sour taste, and I began detecting a hint of bitter)

Batch C - 2 ts of citric acid (this yielded candy with a very DISTINCT bitter taste, I could taste the sourness but the bitterness overtook the flavoring

I ordered Malic acid to play around with, does anyone have any advice on how to avoid ANY sort of funky weird bitter flavor coming from my candy? It tastes rotten and clearly that is not what I am going for/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

Also, just as a note, when the mixture reaches 300F and I remove from the burner, after I add the flavoring is when I add the citric acid.

Many Thanks


----------

